
Encryption vs. Hashing – How Are They Different? How Are They the Same? - petethomas
https://achainofblocks.com/2018/11/19/encryption-vs-hashing-how-are-they-different-how-are-they-the-same/
======
crypto1082
Encryption is basically conversion of one form into other , also know as
ciphered text. The encryption is basically done to hide meaning from other
person except the one for which it has been written. Encryption is used to
protect the confidentiality of data. Hashing is basically conversion of string
or data into shorter fixed value or key which represent the original string or
data. Hashing is used in many encryption algorithms.

